# Halloween Candy Litter *Lotsa Pics*



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Life is slowing down, so I have more time for mouse things these days, and thought I'd share some of my babies.
I finally have updated pics of the Happy Halloween litter. These guys are a little over 3 weeks old, so they still have some more growing to do before they leave mama. So far it looks like they will have better type than the last Blue Splash litter, thank God!

PEW or PE Splash Rex doe. "What you lookin' at?"









Curls! She is only heterozygous Rex so I don't expect much.









Hold your ears right! Ugh!









Sweet face!









Second PEW or PE Splash doe. She's a little more shy.









































Black Rex buck with damned white toes and tail tip! Argh! He was not very cooperative and I had trouble getting the camera to focus on him. "Kiss my hairy black a**!"









"Ugh, alright. Be sure to get my good side,"









"Try again."









"What do you mean, we're not done?"









Good gravy! Hold your ears right!









Minimally marked Black Splash Rex buck. Nothing noteworthy really. But he does "almost" look like a BEW.









































Minimally marked Black Splash buck. 

















































Black Splash doe. Her background color isn't my favorite, but over all I like her.

































Minimally marked Black Splash buck. I was really disappointed with the markings on the bucks of this litter. This reminds me of the "fake" marble counter tops they use in bathrooms.









































Anyway, I need cool candy names for all these guys! Feel free to suggest the best Halloween candy names you can think of! So far I have: Candy Corn


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, I almost forgot! Here they are much earlier in their development! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Jack o' Lantern for the black rex buck?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I like Snickers! If you just want Halloween, not candy, Casper could work for the first one. : D


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oooh my, so cute! Especially the last pic of them all together :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooo, they are all so lovely and look at those lovely fat tails on the babes!  Congrats!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Almond Joy
Tootsie Roll
Starburts
Skittles
Sugar Baby
Cherry Mash


----------

